# Google Map for Members is up...



## Sonnie

Click Googlemap in the menu bar up top.

*Vbgooglemap 2.0.2 Usage*

To insert a marker you must be logged in.
If you are logged in a "your entry" button will appear next to the show map button.
To insert your marker you have to click the "your entry" button. That will load a smaller version of the map.
To insert your location a you must enter the latitude and longitude by dragging and zooming the map to get a closer view of your location. If you keep zooming you will eventually see your street name if Google has the streets for your area loaded. TIP: Double clicking will center the map on that exact spot.
After centering the text field must be filled in (the maximum number of characters is 50.
Confirmation is done by clicking the *Insert your information* page.
After the initial insert the “Your Entry” button will change function automatically and will allow you to get the direct link information and allow you to update your location.
The information is automatically filled in for HTML, BBCODE and URL.
The same page also functions as your personal update page once you have entered the data. This includes a delete function to remove your data and marker. A RED marker will show the previous location you entered.
If the information is changed by using the map the links will automatically change, but the data change MUST be confirmed in the database by clicking the update button.

Enjoy!

The map may be too wide for some viewers if you have your screen resolution set too low. We may end up making it smaller.

If you are experiencing problems, simply post here and describe your problem. I'll check into it asap.

Sample of what the default map size looks like:


----------



## Fincave

Now that is pretty cool!!


----------



## Ayreonaut

I love these maps. If only we could *force* all members to enter their information...


----------



## Sonnie

The new version is now up...

As always... use caution in pinpointing your exact location. You can mark it dead on your house or mark it on your neighbors house, a nearby landmark, etc.

Maybe the Googlemap Me link under the avatar will get more people thinking about it.


----------



## lcaillo

This is really cool. Sonnie, you really are in the sticks, aren't you?


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... the backwoods boondocks!


----------



## Don

I have never see this map on other site, Thats cool.


----------



## DAE06

I do not see the "your entry" button?


----------



## DAE06

GOT IT. 

You must have to have 10 or more posts. :jump::jump:


----------



## mjames007

I am logged in in but I do not see the "your entry" button either, all I see at the top of the Map is - Show Main Map, List Users and About vbgooglemap
Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## DAE06

I'm new here too, but I had to post 10 times before I was able to pin my map.:T


----------



## texfrazer

Sonnie,

This is really cool! Especially helpful when we're looking to get people together to test gear, revel in new gear, etc.

As always, you rock!


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks Tex! 

Marcus... yes, as dae06 suggest, you must have 10 post. :T


----------



## brandonnash

If you post addresses and the member lives in a big city you can look in googles newer street view and take a look at the member's house. Street view is really cool.


----------



## Sonnie

Yep... those satellite images are really cool. I can see my house.

You can zoom in on New York and see the building tops... no telling what you are liable to see a pic of... :raped:


----------



## brandonnash

no, not the satellite images, the street view maps. They've hired cars with gps synced up to their mapping system and coupled them with panoramic cameras (11 on each car) and drove through streets. You can see your house from in front of your house and drive around your neighborhood with this. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... we don't get street view in hillbilly country, but the street views are very cool.


----------



## andru

So I need to post more before i can be on the map?
I better get to work!
Andru


----------



## DAE06

It looks like you have 10 posts. Go for it.:yay::yay:


----------

